# Romagnoli: 4 giorni per provare a recuperare per Napoli.



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.


*Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni




Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.


Tutta un'altra storia...come ci trollano...


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con *Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.*


Si la storia simile al Titanic ovvero una nave che affonda e quella nave si chiamerebbe Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto* ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.*


senza dubbio, ma in peggio.

tranquilla gazzetta saranno 10 anni che non ti compro e continuerò così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo che Romagnoli si riposi bene e che a Napoli la difesa sara composta da Kalulu e Tomori, sopratutto per come gioca il Napoli preferisco l'aggressivita e la velocita di questa coppia.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> *Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> *Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


Recupera pure con calma...


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> *Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


Quanto fa schifo la Gazetta dello Sport.

Una volta il migluor giornale sportivo ridotto a una macchietta.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio, ma in peggio.
> 
> tranquilla gazzetta saranno 10 anni che non ti compro e continuerò così.


Tra l'altro Romagnoli contro Osimhen ci sono diversi km all'ora di differenza


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Romagnoli si riposi bene e che a Napoli la difesa sara composta da Kalulu e Tomori, sopratutto per come gioca il Napoli preferisco l'aggressivita e la velocita di questa coppia.


Non si scappa.

Anche Tomori e parso più libero è tranquillo.

Il Napoli ha uomini veloci che puntano l'uomo sarebbe un suicidò come quello con Lukaku.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> *Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


Sarebbe interessante leggere qualche statistica a riguardo.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Romagnoli contro Osimhen ci sono diversi km all'ora di differenza


Esatto, metterei kalulu anche se sano. Osimhen non può tenerlo romagnoli mai nella vita, e se non è osimhen da dietro arrivano insigne Politano zielinski mertens e via andare tutta gente che soffrirebbe meno kalulu che romagnoli.
Romagnoli sarebbe utile solo da 80’ in avanti all’ingresso di petagna, che kalulu oggettivamente potrebbe soffrire tanto per fisicita.


----------



## bmb (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> *Ibra verso il forfait QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...i-non-si-vuole-rischiare.113466/#post-2575502


A dire il vero Kalulu sta dimostrando di dare garanzie, anche se qualche cappellata va messa sempre sul conto (vedi partita con lo Spezia). Romagnoli però ultimamente sta giocando bene, è che diventa un giocatore imbarazzante quando si trova uno contro uno, perché non è capace di andare a contrastare e rincula fino a portarsi il nemico in casa, come ha fatto per con Dzeko. A me però non dispiace in marcatura dentro l'area. Ieri ha sventato un'occasione pericolosissima proprio contro il bosniaco.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

*Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Quando è entrato Kalulu ho capito che non avremmo più preso gol.


----------



## nybreath (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni*



Buona cosi, speriamo si riprende presto, credo di essere uno tra i pochi che pensa che Romagnoli sia cmq un buon giocatore, sicuramente non un campione, a volte penso che per molti non ci siano vie di mezzo, ci sono solo i cessi e i campioni.
Per me Romagnoli rimane un buon giocatore, niente di che, e strapagato certamente, ma non il cesso cosmico che sembra in questo forum.
Sicuramente sarebbe una tragedia rimanere con soli tomori e kalulu come centrali, anche solo per qualche settimana.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS
> *Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni*


Pazzesco. Mai una gioia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto *ma con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> 
> Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni
> ...


Ma ci rendiamo conto di che stampa scandalosa godono gli assistiti di Raiola?
Dobbiamo assolutamente deraiolizzare il milan il prossimo anno, l'occasione è troppo ghiotta.
Basta romagnoli, basta ibra, chiudiamo sto cordone ombelicale con il giannino e con l'ultimo milan vincente.
Ripartiamo da fresco, senza scorie.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, per il Milan è allarme difesa in vista di Napoli. Romagnoli ha quattro giorni di tempo per provare a recuperare dal problema all'adduttore. Se ne saprà di più nelle prossime ore. Romagnoli si era fermato già a novembre per un problema simile: ma allora era una riserva di lusso. Kalulu è pronto ma *con Romagnoli in campo sarebbe tutta un'altra storia.
> 
> 
> Calciomercato.com Romagnoli non ha riportato lesioni
> ...


Ma non lo so, forse dispiace più agli avversari che a noi. Kalulu non ha mai sfigurato quando è stato chiamato in causa. Direi che la coppia Tomori Kalulu è ben assestata


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Mai una gioia.


Crudo ma vero.


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto di che stampa scandalosa godono gli assistiti di Raiola?
> Dobbiamo assolutamente deraiolizzare il milan il prossimo anno, l'occasione è troppo ghiotta.
> Basta romagnoli, basta ibra, chiudiamo sto cordone ombelicale con il giannino e con l'ultimo milan vincente.
> Ripartiamo da fresco, senza scorie.


Speriamo. Anche se poi andranno avanti almeno un paio di anni a fare il confronto con quelli che li sostituiscono, che verrebbero giudicati più scarsi anche se vincessero il pallone d'oro


----------



## kipstar (2 Marzo 2022)

C'è calulu.....


----------

